# اسباب انفجار ابار البترول وكيفية اطفائها



## direct.drill (10 سبتمبر 2010)

آبار النفط.. كيف تحترق وكيف تنطفئ؟	







كيف يحترق أي بئر نفطي؟ وما الذي يحترق فيه تحديدا؟ وكيف ينطفئ؟ وكم من الوقت تستغرقه عملية الإطفاء؟ وما حجم الخسائر المادية الناجمة عن اشتعال بئر واحد فقط؟ وما الآثار البيئية الناجمة عن الاشتعال؟

بداية وقبل الدخول في تفصيلات عملية الاشتعال والإطفاء، هل بالإمكان معرفة الوصف التشريحي لأي بئر نفطي في العالم؟ أو بعبارة أخرى مما يتكون بئر النفط عادة؟

يتكون بئر النفط من جزأين:

المعدات السطحية (الظاهرة للعيان)، وتسمى معدات رأس البئر وشجرة الميلاد، ووظيفتها السيطرة والحماية لمعدات جريان البئر والضغط ونوعية الفولاذ.
المعدات تحت السطحية، وهذه تتكون في معظمها من مواد فولاذية خاصة تنزل تدريجيا إلى قاع البئر كلما زاد العمق، وإلى نهاية عمق البئر في الطبقات والمكامن المنتجة للنفط.
من هذه المعدات مواسير فولاذية تتفاوت أقطارها حتى تصل إلى القطر المطلوب في الطبقات المنتجة. وتثبت هذه المواسير كليا أو جزئيا وتعلق في معدات رأس البئر.

أما عملية إنتاج البئر فإنها تتم من خلال أنابيب إنتاج مربوطة بشجرة الميلاد على السطح. كذلك هناك معدات إكمال جوفية معلقة بأنابيب الإنتاج في أسفل البئر من أجل السيطرة على الإنتاجية، وهناك معدات لحمايته من الانفجار وغيرها من المعدات الضرورية للسيطرة على الإنتاج والحصول على المعلومات المختلفة.

هل آبار النفط كلها متشابهة أم أن لها تصنيفات معينة؟

الوظيفة الرئيسية لأي بئر نفطي هي إنتاج النفط والغاز المصاحب له وإيصاله من الطبقات والمكامن المنتجة إلى السطح ثم معالجته. وليس كل الآبار المحفورة في العمليات البترولية -والتي يطلق عليها عادة بئر نفط- متشابهة، وإنما تصنف على النحو التالي:


آبار بترول منتجة ومفتوحة على الإنتاج.
آبار بترول منتجة ولكنها مغلقة سطحيا ومؤقتا لسبب ما.
آبار بترول مغلقة (غير منتجة) ومسدودة من تحت السطح بإحكام، ويمكن إعادة فتحها واستخدامها مستقبلا.
آبار بترول مسدودة ومهجورة نهائيا.
آبار غاز منتجة ومفتوحة على الإنتاج.
آبار غاز منتجة ولكنها مغلقة سطحيا مؤقتا لسبب ما.
آبار غاز مغلقة (غير منتجة) ومسدودة من تحت السطح بإحكام ويمكن إعادة فتحها مستقبلا.
آبار غاز مسدودة ومهجورة نهائيا.

وماذا عن التصميم الهندسي لأي بئر نفطي؟ هل تختلف هذه التصاميم من بئر لآخر؟ وما أسباب ذلك؟


نعم تختلف، وأسباب الاختلاف يمكن إجمالها في النقاط التالية:


هدف الحفر إن كان إنتاجيا أم استكشافيا.
عمق البئر الذي يقرره عدد المكامن المنتجة.
طريقة إكمال البئر (مفتوحة أو منقبة).
آبار عمودية أو مائلة أو أفقية.
قابلية الإنتاج.
مشاكل الحفر الجوفية (الضغط العالي أو فقدان سوائل).
ضغط وحرارة المكامن النفطية.
نوعية ومواصفات النفط والغاز في المكمن وعلى السطح.
نسبة الغاز أو النفط.
الحفر في اليابسة أو البحار.

 كيف يشتعل أي بئر نفطي؟

ما يشتعل في البئر هو النفط والغاز المتدفق من دون سيطرة، وذلك لأن هذه المواد الهيدروكربونية سريعة الاشتعال ولا تحتاج لأكثر من احتكاك بسيط لإشعال الغاز أولا ومن ثم النفط. ومعظم حوادث اشتعال الآباء النفطية تحدث خلال عمليات حفر البئر أو إكمالها أو إصلاحها، وتكون عادة ناتجة عن:


إهمال بشري.
فشل أداء معدات السيطرة أو الصمامات بسبب عملية التصنيع أو كون مواصفاتها أقل من المطلوب.
عدم التنبؤ الصحيح بالظروف الجوفية من حيث الضغط أو وجود جيوب غازية.
وقلما تقع حوادث اشتعال في الآبار المنتجة وذلك في حال تعرض معدات رأس البئر إلى تخريب متعمد كالتفجير أو القصف. والسبب أن معدات رأس البئر والمعدات الجوفية في الظروف الاعتيادية مصممة لحماية البئر من احتمالات الانفجار. لذلك فإن معظم حالات اشتعال الآبار تنحصر في حالة التخريب المتعمد بتدمير معدات رأس البئر وفي نفس الوقت عدم وجود معدات حماية جوفية كما هي الحال في الآبار القديمة.

إذا تعرض بئر النفط للاحتراق، ما الذي يحترق فيه تحديدا؟

كما ذكرنا فإن المادة التي تحترق هي أولا الغاز المصاحب ثم النفط. وتعتمد شدة الحريق ودرجة صعوبة إطفائه على معدلات جريان البئر من النفط والغاز خاصة في أعلى البئر، ودرجة تلف أو تخريب معدات رأس البئر.

وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن المعدات البئرية لا تحترق لأنها مصنعة من الفولاذ الخاص، إلا أن درجة الحرارة العالية للهيب قد تتسبب في تلفها أو اعوجاجها أو حتى ذوبانها في بعض الأحيان. كما أن الحريق يتسبب في تلف المواد المطاطية والبلاستيكية الخاصة التي تدخل في تصنيع الصمامات ويجعلها عديمة النفع في عمليات السيطرة.

في حال احتراق بئر نفطي، كيف تتم عملية الإطفاء؟

لابد من الإشارة إلى أن عمليات إطفاء الآبار المشتعلة هي عملية متخصصة جدا وذات خطورة ومخاطرة عالية، لأنها تتعامل مع مواد هيدروكربونية مشتعلة ذات درجة حرارة عالية وجريان كبير. هذا بالطبع إضافة إلى الخطورة على الصحة العامة والبيئة إذا كانت الغازات المشتعلة تحتوي على مواد كبريتية سامة. ولذلك فإن عمليات الإطفاء تحتاج إلى تخطيط وبرمجة مسبقة وجهد كبير من الكوادر والمواد والمعدات المتخصصة.

وهناك عدد قليل من الشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال على المستوى العالمي، وإلى أن يتم استدعاؤها إذا دعت الضرورة هناك خطوات يجب عملها أهمها:


توفير كميات كبيرة من المياه لضخها بمعدات عالية التبريد لرأس البئر المشتعلة وحواليه.
تنظيف المنطقة حول البئر من أي معدات تالفة وذلك باستعمال معدات ثقيلة معزولة حراريا.
معرفة وضعية رأس البئر والصمامات التالفة لأن ذلك يقرر عملية الإطفاء والسيطرة، وكلما كان القدر كبيرا تعقدت وطالت عملية الإطفاء.
يتم إطفاء الآبار المشتعلة عن طريق عزل الأوكسجين عنها إما بواسطة المتفجرات والنيتروجين أو مواد خاصة أو مزيج من الماء والهواء المضغوط.
عند إطفاء الآبار المشعلة ومعرفة الصمامات الخاصة وقفلها بالوسائل الخاصة يمكن اعتبار عملية الإطفاء ناجحة في بعض الحالات، وإذا فشلت جميع عمليات الإطفاء نلجأ إلى حفر بئر جانبية مائلة قرب البئر المشتعلة ويتم السيطرة عليها من خلال ضخ السوائل المناسبة من البئر الجانبي.

وكم من الوقت تستغرقه جميع هذه الخطوات؟

من الصعوبة التكهن بذلك، لأن عملية الإطفاء تعتمد على عوامل كثيرة منها:


جريان البئر ونسبة الغاز في النفط.
درجة تلف معدات رأس البئر.
مدى توافر مصدر ماء بكميات كبيرة.
مدى توافر المعدات الخاصة لعمليات الإطفاء.
الوقت الذي يستغرقه فريق الإطفاء للوصول إلى موقع الحريق وتحضير المعدات وإعادة خطة الإطفاء بعد الاطلاع على كافة المعلومات اللازمة.
الموقع الجغرافي للحريق إذا كان في اليابسة أو في البحر أو قرب منشآت نفطية أو سكنية.
وجود مواد كبريتية في الغاز المحترق.
وضعية المناخ وشدة هبوب الرياح واتجاهها.
وجود جهاز لحفر بئر جانبي إذا وجدت حاجة لذلك.
وعلى العموم فإن عملية إطفاء بئر نفطي واحد تستغرق في المتوسط أسبوعا على الأقل إلى عدة أشهر.

وكم تبلغ التكلفة المالية تقريبا لعملية إطفاء بئر نفطي واحد؟

كما شرحنا في السؤال السابق، إن ذلك يعتمد على عوامل كثيرة ولكن كحد أدنى فإن كلفة الإطفاء تبلغ عدة ملايين من الدولارات.

وكم تبلغ الخسارة المالية في اليوم الواحد في حال اشتعال بئر نفطي؟

عدا تكلفة الإطفاء التي ذكرناها للتو والتي قلنا إنها تتكلف عدة ملايين من الدولارات للبئر الواحد، فإن الخسارة المباشرة الناجمة عن تعطل الإنتاج فقط يمكن تقديرها من خلال المثال التالي:


إنتاج البئر: خمسة آلاف برميل يوميا.
فترة الإطفاء: 30 يوما.
سعر النفط (مع التكلفة): 20 دولارا للبرميل.
سعر التكلفة: دولاران للبرميل.

فإن الخسارة حينئذ تصبح: 5000 × 30 × (20 - 2) = 2.7 مليون دولار.

أخيرا.. ما هي الآثار البيئية الناجمة عن اشتعال النيران في بئر نفطي؟

قد تكون الآثار الناتجة عن اشتعال البئر النفطي أكثر تأثيرا من أي خسارة مالية على المدى القصير والطويل، إذ إن هناك تأثيرا مباشرا على صحة العاملين والساكنين في مجال تأثير الاشتعال، خاصة في حال وجود مواد كبريتية ضمن المواد المشتعلة. كذلك هناك تأثير آخر ضار بسبب نفاذ الدخان والمواد المحترقة إلى الجو، والتي لها تأثير طويل الأمد على الصحة العامة، الأمر الذي يجعل من اشتعال آبار النفط مسألة بالغة الحساسية والخطورة وشديدة التأثير.


----------



## kareemadel (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك والله معلومات بسيطة و رائعة

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## direct.drill (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ميدو ميكا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً .........


----------



## direct.drill (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لله يا باشمهندس ،،، نورت المشاركة بردك


----------



## تولين (15 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات رائعة جدا
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## direct.drill (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## abdelaliali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر على هدا الموضوع المفيد 
ولكن كيف يتم تركيب عوادم الانفجار في الابار الغازية والتي تحتوي على ضغط كبير
وهل تقيم عوادم الانفجار على اساس التركيبة الطبقية
وبوووووووووووووووووركت


----------



## troy9 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات قمة في الروعة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## direct.drill (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

جزانا وإياكم أخى الكريم


----------

